# Average irrigation water usage per Acre, Missouri



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

Tried search but not getting good results. I'm sure this has been discussed a million times.

I am currently getting a bid for an irrigation system on our 1 acre yard. Does anyone have an idea how much water usage to expect with a smart controller that monitors weather?

I understand that the system and install will be expensive but if it will cost me $400/month in water usage I can't afford to do it.

My water rate is $6.05 per 1000 gallons.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I think one inch of irrigation over 1 acre is about 27,000 gallons. If you are putting out 1" each week, which is what a lot of people will recommend, that's going to be over 100K gallons a month when the system is running. So, 100,000 gallons X 6.05 = $605/month.


----------



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

Deltahedge said:


> I think one inch of irrigation over 1 acre is about 27,000 gallons. If you are putting out 1" each week, which is what a lot of people will recommend, that's going to be over 100K gallons a month when the system is running. So, 100,000 gallons X 6.05 = $605/month.


That's sort of what I was thinking. Do people really spend that kind of money to
Irrigate?
I mean, I want a NICE yard but can't pay $600 per month for water.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1in of irrigation for 1ksqft is 620 gallons. For that size lawn, you will likely need a well or win the lotto.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

diy_darryl said:


> Deltahedge said:
> 
> 
> > I think one inch of irrigation over 1 acre is about 27,000 gallons. If you are putting out 1" each week, which is what a lot of people will recommend, that's going to be over 100K gallons a month when the system is running. So, 100,000 gallons X 6.05 = $605/month.
> ...


You can subtract out your average summer weekly rainfall contribution from that 1" number. Only problem is, many times the rain will come down hard enough that it ends up as run-off and does not end up contributing to your yard watering. So depending upon the slope of your property your yard may only absorb 75% of the actual rain.


----------

